# Automatische Vergabe von Rechnungsnummern (Excel)



## EifelFrosch (23. Juni 2006)

Liebe Leute,

habe ein Problem in Excel, welches sich - glaube ich - nur mit VBasic lösen lässt. Leider kenne ich mich damit nicht aus, wäre also über Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Problem:
In den Zeilen Stehen die Kundendaten, u.a. ob er eine Rechnung bekommt oder nur eine Aufstellung. Es kann sein, dass 4 Kunden hintereinander eine Aufstellung bekommen, dann 2 eine Rechnung...das ist willkürlich.
Jetzt möchte ich, dass den Rechnungsempfängern automatisch eine Rechnungsnummer zugewiesen wird. Wenn also in Feld1 Rechnung steht, soll der Kunde auch eine Rechnungsnummer bekommen.
Die Nummern müssen fortlaufend sein. Es muss also erkannt werden, wann nur eine Aufstellung erforderlich ist und dann die Nummernvergabe bis zum nächsten Rechnungskunden unterbrechen.

Danke und Gruß
eifel


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 

das dürfte eher problematisch sein... warum:?
Sobald sich in der Tabelle etwas ändert, werden alle Rechnungsnummern durcheinandergewürfelt...was du sicher nicht gebrauchen kannst.

Eine eindeutige Rechnungsnummer wäre kein Problem, da kannst du einfach die Zeilennummer nehmen...aber fortlaufend:da sehe ich eher schwarz.


----------



## EifelFrosch (27. Juni 2006)

Das ist schade. Habe mir sowas schon fast gedacht.
Wenn ich nun aber die Rechungsnummern nur für 1 Tag brauche (an dem sich die Tabelle nicht ändert), wie sieht es dann aus? Nach einem halben Jahr starte ich so oder so mit einem neuen Nummernkreis.

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Gruß
Eifel


----------

